# Where do you get your 209 Primers?



## rugerfan (Jan 12, 2012)

I was wondering where you all got your 209 primers. 

Do you get them by the 100, 500, 1000? 

I need some, and I don't want to have to buy 1000 of them, everywhere I have looked locally only have them by the 1000 or not at all. 

Thanks for any info.


----------



## harryrichdawg (Jan 12, 2012)

Walmart will have the 100 packs of the Remingtons that are supposed to burn cleaner, but its out of season right now.  If you were closer, I'd set you up.  I've got about 8K various 209 primers.  Bass pro may have the 100 packs in their muzzleloading section.  I've never looked for them there.


----------



## rugerfan (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks, yeah you are a little far. I will keep looking.


----------



## rugerfan (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks Buckmaster, I just haven't gone by the one closest to me in awhile, I was checking local gunshops/ sporting goods places near me. Will have to take a ride to Gwinnett County or Henry County for the closest Academy. I will get there eventually. Just itching to get my new to me smoke pole up an running.


----------



## K80Shooter (Jan 13, 2012)

I buy them 10,000 at a time for less than 200.00 but I know you guy's wouldnt ever use that many. Try this place here, maybe you know someone that will go in with you to split the cost. Not sure what they charge for haz-mat shipping.

http://www.gamaliel.com/209shotshell/cheddite-209-shotshell-primers.asp


----------



## rugerfan (Jan 17, 2012)

Well called 3 different Walmarts today, Nothing in Stock . Then I called the new Academy in Snellville, Nothing in Stock. 

So I guess I am going to have the check the Academy either in Athens or McDonough. The couple of local gun shops here are only selling them by the 500's or 1000's. 

UGGGG!!!!!


----------



## donald-f (Jan 17, 2012)

Have you called Piedmont Outdoors in Covington?


----------



## buttplate (Jan 17, 2012)

*209 Primers*

Are you planning on using Blackhorn 209 powder? If so you are going to need a hotter primer than a ML 209 primer. Just in case.


----------



## rugerfan (Jan 18, 2012)

donald-f said:


> Have you called Piedmont Outdoors in Covington?



I have not, the last time I was in there they had little to no stock at all. I may give them a call today to see if they have any. 

Thanks for the suggestion!!!!

Update: Piedmont does not have any in stock, guess I will have to make a trip to Bass Pro Shops


----------



## rugerfan (Jan 18, 2012)

buttplate said:


> Are you planning on using Blackhorn 209 powder? If so you are going to need a hotter primer than a ML 209 primer. Just in case.



Maybe eventually, right now I will be shooting Pyrodex Pellets.


----------



## rugerfan (Jan 21, 2012)

Finally found some primers. 

The Army Navy Store in Stockbridge had them.  CCI 209 Muzzleloader primers for 7.95 per 100.


----------

